# Are most laptops ok to be plugged into generators?



## sawir (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering Are most laptops ok to be plugged into generators? I've heard that some need to run through inverters???


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that it won't hurt it if it is newer but i would not recomend using it whill it is charging for there.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Does the generator have a standard 115/120 v output? If so, and it is rated for the wattage of your laptop (generally ranging rfrom 60 - 120 watts), then it should be fine. You will always have to use the power adapter for your laptop, though. That is the brick you see on the floor that the power cord goes through.


----------



## sawir (Feb 27, 2007)

*Sawir*

Thanks Guys, but why would you need a inverter if you did. A friend of mine actually said that some laptops require you to have a inverter if you want to connect it to a generator.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

An inverter converts DC to AC. Your laptop needs to see AC - even though it actually uses DC. The power brick does the conversion (is that verting or maybe un-inverting???) I don't know about generators but my old Sony would not "see" the power coming from an inverter connected in my car. It seems the sine wave cycle was limited and the power circuit in the Sony refused to recognize it. So I guess it depends on the generator and on the signal it was sending. A generator intended for home use will produce a AC signal = no inverter necessary. Some may produce a DC signal = inverter required.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I have an inverter that works in cars. It is a radioshack 150 w inverter. That should be fine for pretty much all laptops. You can get it at a local radioshack.


----------



## sawir (Feb 27, 2007)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks Guys for all your expertise. I will now move on and tell my friend about all the knowledge that I picked up from all of you's. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

One additional comment. If you are using or planning on using a gasoline generator like when there is a power outage, then one has to be very careful with things like computers or other electronic contraptions, because many generators don't generate power that is as "clean and constant" as the standard AC outlet that you have in a house for example. The lack of "clean and constant" power can have an effect upon sensitive electronic components.


----------

